
Microsoft Windows 7 is top choice for netbooks - dreemteem
http://news.techworld.com/mobile-wireless/3204069/microsoft-windows-7-is-top-choice-for-netbooks/
======
DanielStraight
It is somewhat misleading to call Windows a "choice." Most Windows users are
probably completely unaware of what an OS is in the first place. They probably
know that a Mac is different, but likely couldn't tell you how. Windows to
most users is as fundamental a part of their computer as the screen.

